# Equivalent de iFile



## bambinomac (14 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

J'aimerais savoir s'il existe une app comme iFile mais pour iPad 2 
non jailbreaké ?

Cordialement


----------



## lineakd (14 Novembre 2011)

@bambinomac, avec le même fonctionnement, non mais tu peux trouver ifiles ou goodreader comme finder avec certaines limites.


----------



## bambinomac (14 Novembre 2011)

Ce qui est intéressant avec iFile, c'est de pouvoir visionner une vidéo à partir d'une clé USB, Et ne pas encombrer le DD de l'iPad. Ce que je ne peux pas faire avec iOs 5.


----------



## Heatflayer (14 Novembre 2011)

bambinomac a dit:


> Ce qui est intéressant avec iFile, c'est de pouvoir visionner une vidéo à partir d'une clé USB, Et ne pas encombrer le DD de l'iPad. Ce que je ne peux pas faire avec iOs 5.



À l'aide de l'adaptateur dock USB pour appareil photo ?


----------



## bambinomac (14 Novembre 2011)

J'ai l'adaptateur USB, mais avant d'acheter GoodReader, penses-tu que je pourrai visionner des vidéos qui se trouvent sur une clé USB ?


----------



## lineakd (14 Novembre 2011)

@bambinomac, je ne crois pas que ce soit la première utilisation de ifile... :rose: Mais je ne suis pas un utilisateur du jailbreak, n'ayant pas l'utilité.
Depuis que je me sers de l'ipad ou d'un iphone, les clés usb, cartes sd ou les disques dur sont restés dans mon tiroir de bureau. 
J'apprends à me servir de dropbox, evernote, sugarsync, icloud ou simplement de mon petite nas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h10 ----------




bambinomac a dit:


> J'ai l'adaptateur USB, mais avant d'acheter GoodReader, penses-tu que je pourrai visionner des vidéos qui se trouvent sur une clé USB ?



@bambinomac, non.


----------



## bambinomac (14 Novembre 2011)

OK, Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre. 

Cordialement


----------

